# Pap.godefroyae var.leucochilum in my collection



## HOP (Apr 12, 2008)

Hi everyone. These are my collection.


----------



## Elena (Apr 12, 2008)

Nice and dark, my favourite Brachy. Welcome to Slipper Talk


----------



## likespaphs (Apr 12, 2008)

very nice. i've become very fond of this species...


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 12, 2008)

Welcome, HOP -- beautiful flowers!


----------



## Rick (Apr 12, 2008)

Fantastic color. Well bloomed:clap:


----------



## Heather (Apr 12, 2008)

Welcome, those are lovely (and my favorite brachy as well.)


----------



## tusker (Apr 12, 2008)

Nice dorsal. Looks big too.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 12, 2008)

Very nice. Welcome from NYC! WHere are you located?


----------



## rdlsreno (Apr 12, 2008)

Suwayma!!! Sawadee Kap Hop!!!


Ramon


----------



## JeanLux (Apr 13, 2008)

Nice pict.! Welcome from Luxembourg! Jean


----------



## paphjoint (Apr 13, 2008)

Great flowers !!


----------



## HOP (Apr 14, 2008)

Thank you for warm reception. I am thai. I have grown thai native paphiopedilum especially bellatulum, leucochilum and niveum. I have more pic of my collection but it is too big to post. Here are pic of my crosses in 2005:TOD1 and TOD2 ,and one of my most favorite clone


----------



## rdlsreno (Apr 14, 2008)

That are great sib!! Can you send the seedling here in the US?


Ramon


----------



## paphioboy (Apr 14, 2008)

wow..! those plants are Drool-icious... :drool::drool:I have seen pics of godefroyae n bellatulum grown like that in Bangkok (found on Dr. Tanaka's website).. I notice you use leca and large pieces of pumice (volcanic rock) as your medium. A friend recommended I use the same medium, but I have not tried it. Is it good for paphs, Hop? Do you use that medium for brachys only or also for other paphs? Thanks...


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 14, 2008)

I'll take one of each...
I like the bed of cotton.


----------



## Candace (Apr 14, 2008)

I'm extremely jealous.


----------



## Rick (Apr 15, 2008)

SlipperFan said:


> I like the bed of cotton.



I think it gives it that Rock Star smoking stage effect:clap:


----------



## goldenrose (Apr 15, 2008)

:clap::clap: WOW!! :drool::drool: Nice heavy markings! WELCOME to the forum!


----------



## gotsomerice (Apr 15, 2008)

HOP
Are those very expensive in Thailand?


----------



## Park Bear (Apr 15, 2008)

Very nice


----------



## HOP (Apr 17, 2008)

For
rdlsreno: I still have plants of these crosses that I can sell. I think I can send to you in next 2-3 month if you want. 
paphioboy: yes, I use medium size not only brachy but all of my paph. 
_Note_. red zebra pic, plant in pic was belong to my friend. I bought it from him after.
gotsomerice : About 20 years ago in Thailand Paph.Leucochilum plants have been very very very expensive but nowadays its price decrease in affordable level. However, it is still on high price.


----------



## gotsomerice (Apr 18, 2008)

HOP, affordable mean $50? $25?


----------



## HOP (Apr 22, 2008)

As approximately
good parent cross 4-5 inch = $20-25
famous parent cross 4-5 inch = $50-100


----------

